# Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse



## GreatV!sion (23. Januar 2015)

*Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte euch kurz um eure Meinung bitten:

Das* Nanoxia Deep Silence 3* Gehäuse hat standardmäßig *3 Gehäuse-Lüfter* integriert (alle 3polig). Zwei blasen Frischluft vom unteren vorderen Bereich in das Gehäuse; einer schickt die Luft im oberen hinteren Teil des Cases wieder nach Draußen. Eine "Luftsteuerung" ist insofern vorhanden, dass ich diese 3 Lüfer manuell (von "high nach low" per Schieberegler am Gehäuse beeinflussen kann.

Wie ich hier gelesen habe, können 3polige Lüfter von den SYS-FAN-Anschlüssen des Boards (*Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H* Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) nicht gesteuert werden. Ist das korrekt? Diese auf die dafür vorgesehenen Board-Anschlüsse zu stecken, macht also keinen Sinn, da das System aufgrund fehlender Parameter diese ohnehin nicht zweckmäßig ansteuern kann.
Dh. also lediglich der 4polige CPU-Fan (CPU-FAN-Anschluss auf dem MoBo) wird aufgrund der erkannten Temperatur vom System geregelt, oder? 

Macht es Sinn auf 4polige Gehäuse-Lüfter zu wechseln oder würdet ihr das Ganze erst einmal "händisch" austesten?
Mein Ziel ist ein möglichst leises System - wobei die Betriebstemperatur natürlich nicht leiden soll. Wie warm das ganze Werkel wirklich wird, kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht sagen.

Danke für eure Meinung.
GreatV!sion


----------



## TheIllusion (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

hm...
Also ich kann dir natürlich nicht sagen, wie das bei Gigabyte ist, aber bei meinem MSI Motherboard klappt die Lüftersteuerung wunderbar. Habe bei mir Silentwings von BeQiet verbaut und nennt mich nen FanBoy, aber finde die Teile einfach super. ABER ACHTUNG! Wir hatten genau das Thema letztens in einen anderen Threat. Gigabyte schummelt wohl gern mal was die 4Pol Anschlüsse angeht. Bei dem  Gigabyte-GA-Z97X-Gaming-5 sind auch ausschließlich 4 Pol Anschlüsse verbaut und nur der CPU Anschluss lässt sich per PWM regeln! Alles anderen SysFan Anschlüsse sind trotz 4-Pin Anschluss nicht per Motherboard regelbar. Schöne Verarsche vom Hersteller. Und da das GA-Z97X Gaming einer höreren Preiskathegorie als dein Board angehört, denke ich mal, dass bei deinem Board die 4 Pin-Anschlüsse erst recht nicht Ansteuerbar sind. 
Mein Tip, hol die lieber ne Manuelle Lüftersteuerung oder gib dich mit der Gehäuselösung zufrieden. Leider kann ich dir lüftersteuerungstechnisch keine Empfehlungen aussprechen. da ich da keinen Bedarf hatte.


----------



## Abductee (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*



TheIllusion schrieb:


> Bei dem  Gigabyte-GA-Z97X-Gaming-5 sind auch ausschließlich 4 Pol  Anschlüsse verbaut und nur der CPU Anschluss lässt sich per PWM regeln!  Alles anderen SysFan Anschlüsse sind trotz 4-Pin Anschluss nicht per  Motherboard regelbar. Schöne Verarsche vom Hersteller.



Das stimmt so nicht, die Anschlüsse lassen sich sehr wohl regeln.
Es scheint nur so als ob zusätzlich zum PWM auch noch über die Spannung geregelt wird.
Meine Gehäuselüfter (verschiedene Marken/Modelle) bleiben im Leerlauf fast alle stehen weil sie zu wenig Spannung bekommen.

Ich würd deine dreipoligen einfach mal Anstecken und schaun ob sie geregelt werden oder nicht.


----------



## TheIllusion (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

OK... Nur weil es diese Diskussion schon mal gab und dafür keine Lüsung gefunden wurde und ein schlauer Fuchs meinte, dass Gigabyte da gern schummelt...

Schaue er hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/371922-kann-gehaeuseluefter-nicht-steuern.html


----------



## Abductee (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

Ja sie schummeln beim PWM, das bedeutet aber nicht das sie sich nicht steuern lassen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

Sie schummeln nicht beim PWM, der vierte Pin ist einfach blind. PWM Lüfter drehen ohne PWM Signal auf Vollgas. Dein Glück ist dass sich deine 4 Pin Lüfter auch recht gut über die Spannung steuern lassen.. 

Also lassen sich wenn dann 3 Pin Lüfter gut steuern.


----------



## GreatV!sion (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten.



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Dein Glück ist dass sich deine 4 Pin Lüfter auch recht gut über die Spannung steuern lassen. Also lassen sich wenn dann 3 Pin Lüfter gut steuern.



Wie meinst du das jetzt? Der einzige 4-Pin-Lüfter ist ja jener der CPU. Die Gehäuse sind allesamt 3-Pin.  Meinst du mit "über die Spannung steuern" den Test über die SYS-Fan-Anschlüsse auf dem Gigabyte GA-H97  (wie Abductee erwähnt hat)?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

Sorry, der Post war an Abductee gerichtet. 

Einfach mal an den 3 SYS Fan testen.


----------



## TheIllusion (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

Also, wenn der 4. Pin blind ist und somit das System kein Drehzahlsignal bekommt und die Lüfter auf Vmax drehen, kann man das nun echt nicht mehr PWM-Regelung nennen. Also sorry, aber für mich ist das echt verarsche vier Pins zu verbauen und dann darüber die Lüfter nicht regeln zu können.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

Das System kriegt ein Tachosignal, das ist Pin 3. Der Lüfter kriegt über den 4ten Pin nur kein PWM Signal, weiß nicht wie schnell er drehen soll und gibt Vollgas.


----------



## GreatV!sion (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Einfach mal an den 3 SYS Fan testen.



Also die seitens des Gehäuseherstellers mitgelieferte "Lüftersteuerung" funktioniert insofern, dass die 3 Gehäuselüfter beim Verschieben des High-Low-Reglers tatsächlich schneller bzw. langsamer drehen.
Aber was macht das für einen Sinn, wenn ich überhaupt nicht weiß, wie die aktuellen Temperaturen im Gehäuse sind (der CPU-Fan wird hierfür ja vom Board "überwacht und geregelt")? Wie lest ihr die Temperatur im Case od. die der CPU aus und gibt es eine Software, die das alles übersichtlich darstellt (also wie beispielsweise der MSI Afterburner die GPU--Werte übersichtlich darstellt; aber eben alles zusammen).
Einige von euch geben ja bei diversen Systemtests immer sämtliche Parameter an - ich frage mich gerade, wie ihr das macht ...  

Danke für die Tipps.
GreatV!sion


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Optimale Lüftersteuerung im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse*

Temperaturen auslesen geht z. B. mit HWinfo oder Hardwaremonitor, speedfan, aida64, gpu-z, cpu-z etc. 

Im Grunde bleiben die Lüfter im idle auf low und unter Last auf mid oder high. Low reicht meistens auch, dann muss aber die Graka stärker aufdrehen und wird lauter. Ich stelle sie beim zocken auf eine angenehme Stufe und CPU und GPU kümmern sich um sich selbst.


----------

